# Bluetooth Apple Mouse

## dickseed

Dear all,

I successfully installed and configured Bluetooth in my laptop and then I could, using the wizard, detect and pair my Apple mouse. The mouse appears as connected but then it does nothing, i.e., neither the pointer or the buttons work.

Have you any idea about how can I solve this?

Thanks,

Ricardo Mendao Silva

----------

## ultraincognito

Which wizard did you use?

----------

## dickseed

 *ultraincognito wrote:*   

> Which wizard did you use?

 

The one from the gnome-bluetooth-applet. BTW, I also installed bluez and I can successfully detect the devices using the hcitool.

----------

## ultraincognito

Would you like to do as written there? Gnome-bluetooth-applet is not necessary.

----------

## dickseed

 *ultraincognito wrote:*   

> Would you like to do as written there? Gnome-bluetooth-applet is not necessary.

 

Unfortunately I cannot follow that tutorial because even after emerging bluez I haven't  such commands available. The strange here is that the mouse connects OK, but then it has no reaction. I already included all mouse modules I saw in kernel... maybe this one is not supported...

----------

## VoidMage

That's probably cause that part of the guide is outdated.

What are your versions of udev/bluez ?

If that's in X, does the mouse appear in in xorg log ? Does xinput see it ?

----------

## dickseed

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> That's probably cause that part of the guide is outdated.
> 
> What are your versions of udev/bluez ?
> 
> If that's in X, does the mouse appear in in xorg log ? Does xinput see it ?

 

Hi,

My bluez is 4.95-r1. xinput doesn't see the mouse but the mouse appears in xorg log.

 less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep mouse

[    36.774] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    38.962] (--) Genius NetScroll + Mini Traveler: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    38.962] (II) Genius NetScroll + Mini Traveler: Configuring as mouse

[    38.962] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius NetScroll + Mini Traveler (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    38.978] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    38.978] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    38.978] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1528.708] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Apple Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/mouse2)

[  1528.712] (--) Apple Wireless Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1528.712] (II) Apple Wireless Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  1649.798] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius NetScroll + Mini Traveler (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  1649.805] (--) Genius NetScroll + Mini Traveler: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1649.805] (II) Genius NetScroll + Mini Traveler: Configuring as mouse

----------

## VoidMage

I didn't ask for a naive grep.

Though adding '/dev/input/event*' path filter might help reduce the noise.

----------

## dickseed

[  5464.784] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Apple Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/event8)

[  5464.784] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  5464.784] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: always reports core events

[  5464.784] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[  5464.792] (--) Apple Wireless Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  5464.792] (--) Apple Wireless Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  5464.792] (--) Apple Wireless Mouse: Found relative axes

[  5464.792] (--) Apple Wireless Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  5464.792] (--) Apple Wireless Mouse: Found absolute axes

[  5464.792] (II) Apple Wireless Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  5464.792] (II) Apple Wireless Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  5464.792] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  5464.792] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  5464.792] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Apple Wireless Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  5464.792] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  5464.792] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  5464.792] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  5464.792] (**) Apple Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  5464.792] (II) Apple Wireless Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  5464.792] (WW) Apple Wireless Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.

[  5464.886] (II) config/udev: removing device Apple Wireless Mouse

[  5464.887] (II) Apple Wireless Mouse: Close

[  5464.887] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

What do you think?

----------

